# US Citizen Driving Canadian Rental Car in US and Canada



## jlwquilter (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi. Leaving Thursday for GNP and Banff - so excited! Just trying to double check things as best I can.

I am renting a car in Calgary and driving it into Montana and then back into Canada to go to Banff a week later. I called my insurance and they say I am covered, no issues.

I just called Dollar rental and the guy said I don't need any 'special forms' to take the Canadian car into the USA and then back across into Canada. But the guy didn't give the the warm and fuzzies (I had to explain several times what I was asking aobut) and I do sorta kinda rmember reading that I do need 'specific permission' from the rental car agency to take the car across the border.

Anyone have recent experience?? What do I really need if anything? I do not want to get all the way to the border to be turned back due to not having a form.

Thanks!


----------



## janej (Jun 27, 2011)

We are leaving on Wednesday and getting excited too!  We will fly to Kalispell and drive to Banff.  I just signed up for Amex rental car protection.

I selected the $75k coverage for $20.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jun 27, 2011)

I did the opposite and rented in the US to drive into Canada. I emailed National ahead of time and got their assurance that it was allowed with no problem. I noticed when I rented for a Canadian trip later that some companies don't even let you cross Provinces. I stick with National because they never seem to have those restrictive policies.

I also have the Amex coverage with a fixed rate no matter how long the rental. Only place I've found so far that it doesn't cover is Ireland.

Sheila


----------



## Luanne (Jun 27, 2011)

sfwilshire said:


> I did the opposite and rented in the US to drive into Canada. I emailed National ahead of time and got their assurance that it was allowed with no problem. Sheila



Thanks for the reminder.  I'm renting in Seattle later in the summer and taking the car into Canada.  I just called Avis to be sure it's okay.  I was told "no problems", I just need to advise them when I pick up the car as I need some kind of permit/insurance, which is free.


----------



## am1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I believe a Canadian cannot "use" a US rental car in Canada. They may be able to cross the border and exchange it for a Canadian rental car.  

Importation Law.  

Not sure how it works the other way.


----------



## janej (Jun 27, 2011)

I just called Alamo to make sure I can take the car to Canada.  I was told as long as we are not Canadian citizen, we will be fine.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems like I'll be ok. I did also email Dollar and just got a response verifying we can take the car from Calgary into Montana (which I had already verified) and that if there's any other forms needed the rental desk will give them to me. Ok, but I really wanted to know if there were any forms so I can simply not leave the desk until I have them. Let's be honest, they can be rushed and overwhelmed or simply not be the emplyee of the month and forget to give me what I need. I guess I will simply ask 10 times if I need anything specific for the border crossings and hope for the best.

FYI for anyone else that stumbles upon this thread in the future. Budget rental car does NOT have a crossing the border friendly rental policy so be very aware of that if you plan on using them.


----------

